# Escribano Point WMA?



## rthensley (May 7, 2007)

I have camping reservations at the Bayside Campground at Escribano Point WMA from October, 21 - 26. Never been to that part of Florida (live in Virginia) and am looking for advice. 

Was thinking about bringing my canoe and fishing in Blackwater Bay, and the tidal creeks. 

Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

